# Bored+plastidip= ... Thoughts?



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

Ended up doing the fog light covers and mirrors over the weekend. Had an extra can of plastidip. Any thoughts?

Was a pain , had to tape it up and spray from outside, was too stubborn to take out the covers.

Now the car matches the interior pieces too .


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Not saying it looks one way or another, but IMO, plastidip and boredom usually go together about as well as drinking and driving.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Creativity is creativity , No Matter the outcome . If yer cool with that then it is cool to you . COOL /

In the future look at some of the better examples of the many members that have a little better eye for styling .

But then again you may not like what the next guy likes , and would just prefer to do your own thing . either way , Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes with yer art canvas !


Final words < another Dang Dipped Cruzen >


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Think would look a little better if you had more red highlights. If you dip the chrome molding and bowties it may tie it together better. Right now the red seems out of place IMO, but it's a start.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Not bad. Needs more red, though.


----------



## Houd (Aug 4, 2012)

You guys are right, I wasn't too sure whether the car could pull of red or not. I'm sure if it big black rims with some red in there it would look fine but that's not the case. I ended up peeling them right off and we are back to blacked out cruze, minus the tinted windows...


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

BTW where can you get plasti dip? I've looked at auto zone, orileys, advanced, Napa.. no where has it... I live in panama city beach Florida 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Goomie (Oct 7, 2013)

I've found plenty of cans of black and white plasti at walmart and home depot. If you're looking for other colors, you may have to order it :happy:


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Chase Toole said:


> BTW where can you get plasti dip? I've looked at auto zone, orileys, advanced, Napa.. no where has it... I live in panama city beach Florida
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looks like the closest retailer to you is in Seminole (https://www.dipyourcar.com/Florida.html)
So you might need to order it online and have it shipped https://www.dipyourcar.com/


----------

